# My horse puts his head under the partition



## ottbmound15 (Oct 29, 2018)

We recently switched to a slant load trailer since my horse was not liking the straight load because he did not fit well. He used to be a race horse so I would assume he would be used to traveling a lot, but when I closed the divider he proceeded to put his head under it then bump his head causing him to freak out. I would say I could just tie him and that would eliminate the problem but he needs room to clear his airways. Does anyone have a standpoint on how to stop this and if I should tie him and how tight. He is just so curious he likes to put his head under things and he is going to end up hurting himself and I am worried that he will do it while we are moving then start kicking.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

It's very unsafe to haul a horse untied if you have the dividers in. The horse can too easily get his head under them and panic, or get his head turned and stuck, or try to turn around, get wedged partway, and then take the trailer apart before you get a chance to free him. Tie him so that he doesn't have enough length to get his head under the divider or his head under the rope and so that he can't turn his head far enough to get stuck, but so that he can reach his hay and/or manger if you haul with hay in front of them. 



If you must haul untied, take the dividers out, or switch to a stock trailer with a slam gate that makes a box stall big enough for him to turn around in comfortably if needed.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Agree with Silver amaple above. 

Why wouldmtying a horse stop,it from clearing its airways?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Um...tying the horse is what you are supposed to do, it doesn't mean you have to make it crazy tight so he can't move his head...but enough so he obviously can't go underneath that..I use a breakaway trailer tie in my trailer, so if my horse were to pull back she wouldn't get hurt & it wouldn't get caught.

Just tie him so he can't maneuver like that, that's all. He will just have to learn. Maybe give him some hay so he has something to do?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

For short rides it's okay to tie fairly high. Long haul, he needs to get his head down occasionally. If you haul loose you have to make sure he has room to turn all the way around and not get stuck, and that he can't get his head under anything. There are solid partitions out there.

I tie with a breakaway halter AND a breakaway tie.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ottbmound15 said:


> We recently switched to a slant load trailer since my horse was not liking the straight load because he did not fit well. He used to be a race horse so I would assume he would be used to traveling a lot, but when I closed the divider he proceeded to put his head under it then bump his head causing him to freak out.* I would say I could just tie him and that would eliminate the problem but he needs room to clear his airways.* Does anyone have a standpoint on how to stop this and if I should tie him and how tight. He is just so curious he likes to put his head under things and he is going to end up hurting himself and I am worried that he will do it while we are moving then start kicking.


While I agree that horses can better clear their airways by putting their head down, you have to think of your horse's safety. I would tie him, without a doubt. You do not want him to try to crawl under the divider and seriously injure himself. 

Some horses MUST be tied in the trailer. And I would tie him high enough and short enough so he cannot get his head under the divider. 

With that said, I own a slant load trailer and I do never tie my horses when I haul. However, they are all experienced haulers and stand quietly and do not get themselves into trouble. (and they were tied first to prove to me that they were good haulers.)

When you do tie a horse, make sure you never have an open back door when the horse is tied. This means you close the back door after you have loaded them, then go around to the window to attach the trailer tie. And vice versa when unloading. You always untie them before opening the back door. All it takes is one panic moment for your horse to get into a wreck.

Also, make sure you haul with a breakaway tie, or halter, or both. I have the velcro trailer tries (with quick release snaps by the window side) in my trailer, if I do tie (but I rarely tie).





Foxhunter said:


> Agree with Silver amaple above.
> 
> Why wouldmtying a horse stop,it from clearing its airways?


To completely clear their airway, it is best if a horse can get their head almost to the ground. 

My horse Red is a great example. While I usually don't haul very far, if I am make a 2-hour trailer ride, and if I were to tie Red, he would have a snotty nose and raspy breathing when we arrive. If I don't tie him .... no snotty nose and breathing is fine. 

They can clear their airways better if they are able to get their head all the way down. (Good thing for me that Red is an expert hauler and doesn't need to be tied.)


----------

